# my gto 65 leans on left side



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

hi there,
when I bought my baby,
it was bent on the back and on the left;
I changed the rear coil springs and the ass moved up but the car was still leaning on the left;
I changed the front coil springs and it's still leaning on the left, less than before;
the difference betwween left and right is about one inch;
any suggestion will be welcome!!
:frown3:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would put the car on a lift and give it a very close inspection. Check all the body mounts and bushings and check the frame for any damage either from rust or previous accidents.

John


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I will; I have ordered a scissor lift elevator to install in my garage;
I wiil have a close look to all junctions between body and chassis;
Eric


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I found my issue ; the small difference between left and right was coming from the front coil springs which was slightly differents in size; (one was 1cm shorter and softer than the other one) I crossed thze two springs in order to balance the butt and now it's fine;
poor Monroe springs made in China


----------

